# Fave type of AC...DS, Wii, or GC



## Niya (May 15, 2010)

Which type of AC is your favorite?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 15, 2010)

What about Nintendo 64? And the other two Japanese GameCube games?


----------



## Niya (May 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> What about Nintendo 64? And the other two Japanese GameCube games?


Those are included, too. I just set them about what versions most people know.


----------



## Shinykiro (May 15, 2010)

Wii because it's the only one I have. x3


----------



## Niya (May 15, 2010)

Shinykiro said:
			
		

> Wii because it's the only one I have. x3


Well, there ya go.


----------



## Zachary (May 15, 2010)

DS > Wii.


----------



## Mino (May 16, 2010)

GameCube.  The world isn't a cylinder in that one.


----------



## Jasonnman (May 16, 2010)

Wii,the nintendo wi-fi just added a whole new level to AC


----------



## bittermeat (May 16, 2010)

GC > Wii > WW


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (May 16, 2010)

Wii because of the wi-fi , it was really the first game that I enjoyed meeting different people all the time.


----------



## Niya (May 16, 2010)

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> Wii,the nintendo wi-fi just added a whole new level to AC


That's true. Wifi did make the world of AC much better.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 16, 2010)

I liked the DS one the most. Nintendo was completely lazy when they made City Folk. Besides the city and a few holidays, there was nothing new or innovative in that game.


----------



## Yokie (May 17, 2010)

Metal_Sonic007 said:
			
		

> Wii because of the wi-fi , it was really the first game that I enjoyed meeting different people all the time.


----------



## Nixie (May 18, 2010)

AC:WW... Wifi is more fun on there plus you can take it to places... I got lazy with my CF town as well X3

Still looking for someone who has the Japanese version of AC:WW... PLEASE HELP! ;_;


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 18, 2010)

Well its a tie between Gamecube and Wii on the gamecube I would love to search nook codes online and use them (lol) but on the wii I love the wifi I just dont like the ds one because I can use wifi on it


----------



## Nixie (May 18, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Well its a tie between Gamecube and Wii on the gamecube I would love to search nook codes online and use them (lol) but on the wii I love the wifi I just dont like the ds one because I can use wifi on it


Wait... you like ACCF for the wifi but don't like ACWW because it has wifi... ??? :/


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 18, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Jrrj15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I did not like acww because I cant use wifi on my ds


----------



## Nixie (May 18, 2010)

Ahh I thought so... I went through a lot of trouble just to get my wifi on AC:WW x3


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (May 19, 2010)

GC.


----------



## JamesBertie (May 19, 2010)

Wii version


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 20, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> GameCube.  The world isn't a cylinder in that one.


This. The gamecube one was sold to me on a pack of lies, but I got hooked after that.


----------



## Pear (May 20, 2010)

GC, by far.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 21, 2010)

DS>WII>GC


----------



## 4861 (May 22, 2010)

I prefer the Gamecube Version.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 23, 2010)

man i wish there was wifi in ac version
cuz in that one animals actually do the events


----------



## SilentHopes (May 23, 2010)

Wii


----------



## AnimalCrossingGurrl (May 23, 2010)

I'm gonna go with the classic  Animal Crossing on the GameCube, although the one on the Wii wasn't too shabby.


----------



## pielover6 (May 23, 2010)

For solo: Gamecube definitely

Online: Wii version

Content: I couldn't decide so I'll just say Wii and GC are tied on this one

Wild World is my favorite though, simply because it was my first and I would always act like the animals in real life.  I built a net and fishing rod and hung a sign on my door when I left my room.  Good times XD


----------



## Trundle (May 24, 2010)

Wii and GC are good ones. WW sucks.


----------



## earthbound (Jun 16, 2010)

I gotta go with Gamecube because that is my favorite game of all time. Everything was so new and fresh....so much more detail in that game compared to WW and CF. The music added so much to the game, too. Interactions with characters was so entertaining and I liked their personalities. And there were the NES games! Ahhh whenever I played that game i dunno... there's something about it  :veryhappy: . Of course, its now outdated since all of the new additions from WW mostly, I don't play it anymore except for when I'm feeling really nostalgic. CF is definitely my second favorite...but GC is still the best for its time.

Although if Doubutsu no Mori e+ came out in the US that might've been be my favorite.


----------



## Doltex (Jun 17, 2010)

GC

the other 2 left out so many events and mini events.


----------



## Fishchan (Jun 17, 2010)

Mine is Wii, but from what I've seen from GC, I think that would be my favourite if I had it. There were so many things different in GC! I saw a lot of things on picture which really seemed nice to me and they left it out in the Wii game, like the little gyroid next to your house, and the custom hat was much nicer. I also liked those strange bushes you could run through? I didn't play that game so I'm not sure what they are, maybe weeds, lol.


----------



## earthbound (Jun 17, 2010)

Fishchan said:
			
		

> Mine is Wii, but from what I've seen from GC, I think that would be my favourite if I had it. There were so many things different in GC! I saw a lot of things on picture which really seemed nice to me and they left it out in the Wii game, like the little gyroid next to your house, and the custom hat was much nicer. I also liked those strange bushes you could run through? I didn't play that game so I'm not sure what they are, maybe weeds, lol.


Nope not weeds...they were just part of the landscape.  ^_^


----------



## SockHead (Jun 17, 2010)

GCN > DS > Wii

Gradually getting worse. But I believe the 3DS version will bring it back.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 17, 2010)

ACCF. It's the only one I've played. xD


----------



## Conor (Jun 18, 2010)

GCN.


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

I never played GC version so that get's crossed off Lol I felt like being funny thar
And as for WW and CF. CF is just WW with better graphics and less holidays and a city.
WW is just CF with worse graphics (But I still think they're good), more holidays and no city.

I think WW is best.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 18, 2010)

GCN, first one i played. Me and my old friends played it a lot... those were the days.

i caught all the fishes except for the Loach!!! broke my memory card. when i played the Wii the first fish i caught was a loach...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 18, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> I never played GC version so that get's crossed off Lol I felt like being funny thar
> And as for WW and CF. CF is just WW with better graphics and less holidays and a city.
> WW is just CF with worse graphics (But I still think they're good), more holidays and no city.
> 
> I think WW is best.


Um, City Folk _definitely_ has _more_ holidays than Wild World, so I don't know why you're saying the opposite...


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used the wrong wording.
I meant to say events and stuff


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 18, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh...what? Even by saying it that way, it's still wrong. City Folk has just about everything Wild World has, plus more of it.


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SILENCE FEWL!!

I think WW has more events/holidays than CF *end of story!!*


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 18, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you _think_ isn't necessarily a fact. XD


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

So, unless you seem to think that Miyamoto is just trolling us all for some reason, shut the *censored.3.0* up and stop trying to cause arguments out of nothing.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 18, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> So, unless you seem to think that Miyamoto is just trolling us all for some reason, shut the *censored.3.0* up and stop trying to cause arguments out of nothing.


Why do you keep quoting that out of context? >_> And I wasn't trying to start an argument (I didn't even think that this _was_ an argument), I was just correcting you. =p


----------



## Shuness (Jun 19, 2010)

..... getting back to the topic... GC was my favorite.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 19, 2010)

Shinykiro said:
			
		

> Wii because it's the only one I have. x3


----------



## Wish (Jun 19, 2010)

I have only had DS and Wii.
I'm gonna have to say Wii.
I played the other two though, but I don't own them.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jun 19, 2010)

The original AC on the Gamecube has to be one of the most masterful AC game to ever be developed by all the awesome features and surprises waiting for you. The original AC has so much nostaligia in it also. Plus how can you forget the gold trees and the e-reader cards?


----------



## Kyel (Jun 19, 2010)

WW


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 19, 2010)

GC Version is the best because of the NES games.


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jun 29, 2010)

Let's see

Gamecube= Nice and all, but it can be really lonely after some time
DS= Much better with Wi-Fi nad customization for character, however the debt will take forever with just one person alone
Wii= Features stuff from Both I can feel comfortable too. But Designs are a real pain without the use of your Analog Stick on the Numchuk (I have to use the Wiimot, but Pro designs are cool)

Depends really


----------



## D Man 83 (Jun 29, 2010)

GC>Wii>DS


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Jun 29, 2010)

Aniaml Crossing: Wild World for the DS. Actually, it's my favorite DS game, and not just my favorite Animal Crossing title.


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Jul 3, 2010)

*Animal


----------



## Thunder (Jul 3, 2010)

TheYoshiGamer said:
			
		

> *Animal


You can always edit your post, mayun.


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 3, 2010)

ACCF>ACPG (GCN)>ACWW


----------



## Catie (Jul 4, 2010)

Wii. I also like the Gamecube version too,but it isn't as good as the wii.


----------



## KoolKitteh (Jul 4, 2010)

WW<Wii I like the Wi-Fi


----------



## SkyBlueHorse (Jul 11, 2010)

GC. It's a classic.  B)


----------



## Rene (Jul 12, 2010)

Ehm, i'd say DS,
wild world was "so renewing" for me :')
and it's still an awesome game


----------

